# Plant help please



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

K so I have a cheapo Hagen co2 thing 
ah low watt light(40w)
and I was going to get various fertz soon 
now I am wondering what kind of plants I'll be able to put in there And if I should just stop being cheap and find some better stuff, and if so does anyone have anything for cheap.

Now this is all for a 75 I wasn't planning on tons of plants just to make it look nice with the discus


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you should stop being cheap and get some better gear..
40 watts or 75g is almost useless for most plants.
your co2 should be pressurized on 75g..
once you fix both the above you will need ferts but at this point there is no need. IMO


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Where can I get this stuff and what exactly would you recomend


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

You should put plants like any Anubias, or Microsorum (AKA java fern) in, they do great under low light. You can get them at http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/they will ship to your door. And I happen to know that they may by having a sale starting tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

you could grow anubias and moss.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> You should put plants like any Anubias, or Microsorum (AKA java fern) in, they do great under low light. You can get them at www.aquafloranersuries.com they will ship to your door. And I happen to know that they may by having a sale starting tomorrow.


the link is not working.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are DIY person, 
i would suggest 3 sunblasters from the local hydroponics store.
now that i noticed you are in parksville i'm not certain where you could get a co2 set up.
i would have said Canaidian aquatics namely Pat AKA mykiss on the board.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm with the low lights could I get vallisnera as well


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Kmarrs said:


> Hmm with the low lights could I get vallisnera as well


Can you tell us more about the type of light you have? and the configuration of it? 
Are you using plain gravel?
Are you using a canister filter or a HOB filter?
We can help you better if you give us more details.
Thx


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could grow some plants as others have said, but they're not going to ever be as nice as someone with a proper lighting setup. I agree with Adrian about the Sunblaster, or even an old 4' Coralife NO t5 setup would be good.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

So I just have a marienland light canopy 1 48" bulb it holds at the moment I have a job but am in the market for a canister I just bought a 40w t8 powerglow 18, 000k


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

So there's a [email protected] light would that be sufficient?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is allot better...
almost 1.5 watts per gallon..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a power compact? If it's 4 feet long, yes. But one of these, with our 15% discount, would be enough: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...3/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

You also have to remember none of these would fit in those all in one canopies. You have to run a glass top or open top depending on the light.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

And then I may aswell have the other light aswell which is another 40watt depending on how it looks I could always diy a cover


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're into DIY then you can also do the 2x55w kit from AHsupply: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I'll kill my moms hydro bill haha I I go that far I'm already thinking 175 watts in total not to mention koi pond waterfal the ten gallon my filtersu.v.c lots of power haha hydro wanted to come and see


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

But wait I'm pretty sure there was also a couple [email protected] I think bit there only 36" does that change anything if I do diy lid


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't go much more than 2wpg t5 if as someone new to plants, that's just my opinion. There's a fine line between good growth and excessive light leading to nutrient and carbon imbalance which means algae outbreak. More light is not always better once you reach the minimum amount needed to grow plants properly. That 2x55w AH supply kit will pretty much let you grow anything you want in a 75 gallon.

As for hydro brill, try a reef tank with Metal Halide lighting, or in my case, 3 planted tank, 2 with CO2 injection and 5 canister filters and multiple powerheads and heaters. It's best not to think about things like hydro bill if you're going to get into planted tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kmarrs said:


> But wait I'm pretty sure there was also a couple [email protected] I think bit there only 36" does that change anything if I do diy lid


36" on a 48" tank means you'll have trouble growing anything in a the 12" with no light (or very low light I guess). As long as you're ok with that and the weird light pattern it's not a problem.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll go with the 2 48" now I just gotta find cheaper co2 kit hoefully used


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by cheap. Just hydrotesting a 10 lb tank is going to run you $25, plus you whatever you pay for fills. So you'll unlikely find a good quality full setup with regulator, needle valve, solenoid, tubing, diffusers/reactor, etc, for < $200 including a tank.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

I was offered a 5 lb for 245 brand new..


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/ that link should work!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Kmarrs said:


> I was offered a 5 lb for 245 brand new..


If the regulator and needle valve was included, it wouldn't included the solenoid probably, not that it's required, you'd just have to shut off the tank manually at or just before lights out.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Couple sunblasters from jons plant factory on hastings, metricide and a good trace elements regime and I think you can grow alot!!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=634&highlight=planted&page=2

Scroll down for my results with same...


----------

